# Napalon 50 & Nolva



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

After yesterdays posts I have decided to run Napalon 50 1 a day for 4 weeks. also going to run nolva but not sure how to run these? any ideas?


----------



## chris31 (Jan 21, 2005)

10mg per day run up to pct should be fine.


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

sounds about rite, it may hinder gains but it will only be water neway


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

I assume i would get it from same place as Napalon?


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Id get some Nova in but i would just keep it on hand and only use if you have to..

Off topic again mate, but I really cant understand why your set on using the Nap 50's yet, they are best used to kickstart and injectable cycle and 80% of the gains are gona fade away post cycle.. Your gona love it when your on, but ull be crying like a b!tch when you come off.. Good luck whatever you decide tho..


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

Aftershock said:


> Off topic again mate, but I really cant understand why your set on using the Nap 50's yet, they are best used to kickstart and injectable cycle and 80% of the gains are gona fade away post cycle.. Your gona love it when your on, but ull be crying like a b!tch when you come off.. Good luck whatever you decide tho..


Already ordered now, didnt really want to go dbol again, going to go on injectable on the next one.


----------



## terry23 (Nov 7, 2007)

you can take as many as u want but if ur not hvin enough protein to build ur muscle then there is no piont. It take 7 days for a muscle 2 regrow so only train 1 muscle once a week but train hard so u burn ur muscle out. Eat more chicken, tuna, turkey. Try protein drinks after trainin e.g 3 egg whites to 1 yellow 1, a pint of milk put it in a blender with a 1 little tea spoon of sugar . start off hvin 1 drink then after 4 wk hv 2. Your muscle will only grow with good source of protein, this drink that i have just told u about is very high in protein. You will notice the difference in 3 wk.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

terry23 said:


> you can take as many as u want but if ur not hvin enough protein to build ur muscle then there is no piont. It take 7 days for a muscle 2 regrow so only train 1 muscle once a week but train hard so u burn ur muscle out. Eat more chicken, tuna, turkey. Try protein drinks after trainin e.g 3 egg whites to 1 yellow 1, a pint of milk put it in a blender with a 1 little tea spoon of sugar . start off hvin 1 drink then after 4 wk hv 2. Your muscle will only grow with good source of protein, this drink that i have just told u about is very high in protein. You will notice the difference in 3 wk.


Whaaaaaaaaaattttttt?


----------



## thugz (Aug 18, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaattttttt?


ha ha! pmsl....i'll 2nd that.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

terry23 said:


> *you can take as many* <- you fcking mad, these thing are very liver toxic.. they not smarties.
> 
> as u want but if ur not hvin enough protein to build ur muscle then there is no piont. It take 7 days for a muscle 2 regrow so only train 1 muscle once a week but train hard so u burn ur muscle out. Eat more chicken, tuna, turkey. Try protein drinks after trainin e.g 3 egg whites to 1 yellow 1, a pint of milk put it in a blender with a 1 little tea spoon of sugar . start off hvin 1 drink then after 4 wk hv 2. Your muscle will only grow with good source of protein, this drink that i have just told u about is very high in protein. You will notice the difference in 3 wk.


WTF....

Look Snorbitz1uk, my training partner last year was taking naps 50mg x 1 a day. I can definately say you cant take as many of these as you want though and although he grew in front of me he experienced bad moods and feeling down at time and put on loads of water.

I have about 20 or 30 in my box of tricks and yet to try them a year later from getting them.

Loads of guys on here have done them and perhaps they dont feel they that bad?


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

TaintedSoul said:


> WTF....
> 
> Look Snorbitz1uk, my training partner last year was taking naps 50mg x 1 a day. I can definately say you cant take as many of these as you want though and although he grew in front of me he experienced bad moods and feeling down at time and put on loads of water.
> 
> ...


I have done a couple of nap 50 cycles since then, the only thing i noticed is slight kidney pain after a few weeks so i stopped doing them, did 2 a day last time as a kick start


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> I have done a couple of nap 50 cycles since then, the only thing i noticed is slight kidney pain after a few weeks so i stopped doing them, did 2 a day last time as a kick start


oh ok, then you comfortable doing them. My mate had pains while on them too so they cant be that good for you hey? I wont say I'm not tempted to try them though.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

to be honest it was only at the 3 week mark i got pains and that was 2 a day, the strength gains we immense with some lifts going up 15-20 kg in a couple of weeks


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> to be honest it was only at the 3 week mark i got pains and that was 2 a day, the strength gains we immense with some lifts going up 15-20 kg in a couple of weeks


Yeah I walked onto the weight area and my mate was curling 30kg dumbells!! he looked up at me and said I'm just warming up grab a weight!!! The funny part was I never knew he was on steroids at the time untill end of that training session when he finally offered me the naps I have yet to take. I had been for the last two week saying to him I feel like I am getting smaller meanwhile he was getting bigger!!! I had suspected he was on something cause when he started I was dragging him around the gym and then he came flying past me!!

I think we need more feedback from others here who have taken naps50 and what their views are on them? Worth the risks, a few risks or nothing to worry about?


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Snorbitz I take it you haven't done Inj before?

If so what's holding you back matey? What's your concerns?

You have a better chance of causing some serious problems to your body with Naps than you will have with any Inj cycle.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

Harry said:


> Snorbitz I take it you haven't done Inj before?
> 
> If so what's holding you back matey? What's your concerns?
> 
> You have a better chance of causing some serious problems to your body with Naps than you will have with any Inj cycle.


No i have done 5-6 inj cycles in the middle of one now


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

That'll teach me to assume.

Do you run any AI's with your cycles?


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

I used to run low does Nolva throughout, last 2 cycles i have been going with 0.5 mg per day letro due to a little bit of gyno


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Why not just stick with an AI then mate and forget the Nolva if you already have it.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

probably the way i will go from now on


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

bumping an old thread here but what would happen if you didnt take anything PCT after being on Napalon 50. any side effects etc?


----------



## muscle head (May 19, 2008)

I agree, don't use Nova unless you get warning signs like: sore nipples,

If they are real Nap's you won't be able to take more than two aday, due to headaches,

Also you should get a blood test half way thru your cycle, as Nap's can start to break your liver down.

The best way I find to test any oral I buy is to try one in the mouth, if it disolves then it real, yes it tastes f**king horrible but you know if it's moody or not.

Good luck.


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

terry23 said:


> *you can take as many as u want* but if ur not hvin enough protein to build ur muscle then there is no piont. It take 7 days for a muscle 2 regrow so only train 1 muscle once a week but train hard so u burn ur muscle out. Eat more chicken, tuna, turkey. Try protein drinks after trainin e.g 3 egg whites to 1 yellow 1, a pint of milk put it in a blender with a 1 little tea spoon of sugar . start off hvin 1 drink then after 4 wk hv 2. Your muscle will only grow with good source of protein, this drink that i have just told u about is very high in protein. You will notice the difference in 3 wk.


Ignor this advice. It will kill you.

Could someone ban this guy?


----------



## drago78 (Oct 1, 2007)

Ashcrapper said:


> bumping an old thread here but what would happen if you didnt take anything PCT after being on Napalon 50. any side effects etc?


You'll most likely lose all your gains and your natural testosterone production will be shutdown. Two things you want to try to avoid if you can.


----------



## drago78 (Oct 1, 2007)

Terry23 Made one post last year, got misquoted and then immediately flamed, dont bother banning him, I dont think hes coming back.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

drago78 said:


> You'll most likely lose all your gains and your natural testosterone production will be shutdown. Two things you want to try to avoid if you can.


what is recommended then after having these, got given some you see and didnt really think it through...


----------



## drago78 (Oct 1, 2007)

I wouldnt get into a panic about anything if your at the end of the cycle, whats done is done. I would suggest you get your hands on the standard PCT meds ( ie Nolva and Clomid) off whoever gave you the gear , and then run them as per the advice posted elsewhere on the board. But even if you cant do this you will ( probably ) recover naturally, as long as you stay off the gear during that time, it may just take some time, better safe than sorry in my opinion though so try to get the PCT meds and run a PCT protocol.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

oh dear


----------



## jjj (Jun 1, 2008)

naughtie naughtie sourcing like that young man, aska t your gym and not on a street corner.


----------



## Tomlodge (Oct 27, 2008)

Are naps 50 Dianabol? Because there are the same colour. When do you see results from these orals, i have been on them for 3 days, taking 1 a day obviously not to harm my liver.


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Tomlodge said:


> Are naps 50 Dianabol? Because there are the same colour. When do you see results from these orals, i have been on them for 3 days, taking 1 a day obviously not to harm my liver.


No mate naps 50's are oxymetholone or Anadrol, Anapolon or Anadrolic, I have some British despencary ones in my stash "Anadrolic" and they are green hexagons with a snake on them with an arrow going throw its head!

The confusion with the name naps 50's is that there is a dianabol made in russa i think called "Naposim", never tryed them and no idea if there any good but they are dianabol not oxymetholone.

Oxys have much harsher sides then dianabol too so make sure yu know what your taking next time before you take it!


----------



## Tomlodge (Oct 27, 2008)

OMG i thought they were pink with the hexagon shape. My mate who gave them to me said they were naps 50.


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Tomlodge said:


> OMG i thought they were pink with the hexagon shape. My mate who gave them to me said they were naps 50.


Right still not sure from your comment what you have, are you saying you have pink hexagons with a snake on them, if so these are dianabol 5mg from british dispensary!

If thats not what you have, stick up a pic so we can see what you have mate!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

PHHead said:


> The confusion with the name naps 50's is that there is a dianabol made in russa i think called "Naposim", never tryed them and no idea if there any good but they are dianabol not oxymetholone.!


Romanian if memory serves, and if you got real stuff they were good - but lots of fakes around, or at least there were 10 years ago, dont know the current situation. I don't even know if they are still in production these days.

So, just to clarify, is this version oxymetholone actually called "Napolon 50", or is it yet another case of people simply not being able to get the bloody names of product right - ie reffering to the old Anapolon 50?

Just curious like, when you have dbol that was reffered to as "naps" and then oxymetholone now getting reffered to as "naps", its just asking for trouble IMO


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Yeah mate I beleive when people say Naps they mean Anapolon 50 when taking about oxymetholone!

I think your right about Romania as well for the Naposim "Dbol" that seems to ring a bell as does the fact that there highly faked now.


----------



## ferdi (Mar 12, 2009)

i've been thinking of taking the plunge training wise and a pal has recommended a cycle of naps but i've been reading a lot of literature on dianabol, and sounds good. As a newbie what's the best way for me to go. Any help would be very much appreciated guys and gals.

Regards Ferdi


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

PHHead said:


> No mate naps 50's are oxymetholone or Anadrol, Anapolon or Anadrolic, I have some British despencary ones in my stash "Anadrolic" and they are green hexagons with a snake on them with an arrow going throw its head!
> 
> The confusion with the name naps 50's is that there is a dianabol made in russa i think called "Naposim", never tryed them and no idea if there any good but they are dianabol not oxymetholone.
> 
> *Oxys have much harsher sides then dianabol too so make sure you know what your taking next time before you take it*!


You should have took your own advice you f*cking t*t..........gyno's not fun guys, steer clear of Oxy's!!!


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

i have just finished a course off naps beleive me there more pain in da **** than there worth i went up2 12.6 on them from 10 stone 6 now im off them my strenght has gone again and lost a lot of muscle and size its blood anyway they produce more blood cells so you apper bigger and fuller and i sufferd from a lot of pain there not woth it beleive me im happy now back on 2m sus and deca thats all now jay


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

ye stay well away from naps dianabol ar gud for strenth lol naps are dangours


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

no mate oxmetholone are white tablets with a line in the middle and are romanian iv had them and the green ones with are androl there all bad m8 there is a new dianabol tab its a blue one love heart i think 10mg pink are 5mg hex


----------



## Nottz-Dom (May 27, 2009)

are nap 50's the same as oxybol 50's?


----------

